# END OF THE RS?



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

just been messing about on carwow trying to get quotes on a new rs and says no longer able to order from factory is this the end of the tt?


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

I had offers on carwow for a new S-Line. This morning they are showing as expired and the car is saying discontinued and not available to order.

Audi on-line configurator and finance offers are still available .... but Audi and dealers are usually last to know anything lol


----------



## jimiconway (Dec 20, 2017)

I want a used TTRS but the depreciation seems to be quite slow. I dont know why when hardly anybody is buying the car!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Ordering a new RS has always been a little awkward. Back in 2016 I created a specification but when I visited the dealer the factory weren't taking NEW orders and then the RS option disappeared from the configurator!

The same thing happened last year. I specified a car in Kyalami Green on the configurator but when I went to place the order they were not accepting orders and the RS option disappeared for several weeks! I tried again in May and hit an issue with Audi UK who wouldn't accept the colour, a few days later Kyalami Green became an "Exclusive" colour!

On both occasions I was offered new cars from either stock or Audi UK factory pre-orders. I wouldn't panic just yet, the RS option being unavailable to order seems quite normal and hopefully it will return again an a few weeks. With that said I decided to buy a highly specified several months old car. It had a couple of thousand miles and a warranty to 2022. I went from a potential £64K down to under £50k.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

jimiconway said:


> I want a used TTRS but the depreciation seems to be quite slow. I dont know why when hardly anybody is buying the car!


How do you know that? When I collected mine, there were 3 more TT RS at the dealer being prepared for handover... just saying, how do you know that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Low sales volumes and big discounts on RS TT models which is pretty much unheard of.
5-6k off is doable.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Low sales volumes and big discounts on RS TT models which is pretty much unheard of.
> 5-6k off is doable.


Correct, I managed a £7,2k discount via Carwow on mIne collected beginning of `March, shame it's not had much use due to the Lockdown!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Low sales volumes and big discounts on RS TT models which is pretty much unheard of.
> ...


Nice on! I got 5.7k off mine back in 2018, could have got 6 on a re-order but they closed the books! So obviously stuck with the deal we already had.

Hopefully another couple of weeks and you can get out and run that bad boy down. After an accident on December 3rd, mine was off the road for 3 months, took it out 2 weeks in a row early March and since then it's done 5 miles 

I really have the itch now...


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

The RS has been getting watered down now for some considerable time now anyway. Vastly over priced too.

I personally couldn't care less whether it's available or not. It's like lusting after Samantha Fox after she's started to sag.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Ddave said:


> The RS has been getting watered down now for some considerable time now anyway. Vastly over priced too.
> 
> I personally couldn't care less whether it's available or not. It's like lusting after Samantha Fox after she's started to sag.


That's quite a strong opinion for someone who couldn't care less :lol:


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Ddave said:


> The RS has been getting watered down now for some considerable time now anyway. Vastly over priced too.
> 
> I personally couldn't care less whether it's available or not. It's like lusting after Samantha Fox after she's started to sag.


if you ask me all tt are overpriced.but don't get why people on here slag off the ultimate tt is it just the green eyed monster that appears knowing they cant afford one or are they all tdi drivers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've had more than one RS TT previously and a few other RS models and even some R cars, it's certainly not green eyes from my side and i doubt it is from anyone else. I agree with the OP, the RS are just ridiculous over priced for what you get and the package other than noise is only marginally better than the S. It's a package in the middle of nowhere looking for a reason to exist.

Shouldn't stop others buying one if they want one.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

credy68 said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> > if you ask me all tt are overpriced.but don't get why people on here slag off the ultimate tt is it just the green eyed monster that appears knowing they cant afford one or are they all tdi drivers.


Hardly, i've owned two RS's before as well as a TTs and a 3.2 v6 MkII. If I were you, I'd get your facts straight son before spouting your mouth off.
The RS is MASSIVELY over priced for what it is these days. Additionally, i stand by my view that the RS has also been getting watered down for some time now, the first RS (MkIII) is a big departure to the current offering.


----------



## cas5259 (Mar 17, 2020)

It's always been like that across the board. The S models are always 10-15% more than the base models, and the RS models are 10-15% more than the S. You're just paying an "it's special" tax on the RS. This is common among all manufacturers.

Not to say the RS' aren't awesome machines, but you can almost always spend a few thousand and be real close to the next model up performance wise. This can save you lots of money if the performance is what you're after. Those that Audi targets as RS buyers aren't those people.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

The MK3 RS should have had a bucket seat option like the MK2, my one disappointment.

But mostly, the lower models have been 'strengthened' to close the gap - because demand is there of course. All the other manufacturers do he same to be fair. Things like carbon trim, black grills etc were RS exclusive along with a few other minor cosmetics. And bumpers, door trims, big brake kit and upgraded suspension.

I don't buy "its overpriced". To get a more exclusive model you pay a premium. Whether it's worth it to an individual is another question. Just the DAZA engine alone will have significant R&D costs than the S engine, which is used across multiple VAG groups and models watering down the cost per car.

Reality check: if I spec a TTS up as per my RS it's only 6k less than the RRP - which is actually the same price I paid for my RS - granted I bet you can get 7k off without much difficulty, but that seems a reasonable delta between the two engines.

If the TTRS had it's own chassis and lots more exclusive options, it would no longer be a TTRS, and cost another 10-20k. And compete with the Cayman. And decimate the R8. They are for a different market, one that is more biased to form and function over performance and driving dynamics. Basically the TT and Audi's in general...

So the TTS and TTRS are both 'overpriced' by most peoples standards, I would argue they are priced a little high compared to competition but not excessively so and well targeted. I hope they continue to be on the line-up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wasn't going to go into this as it's just negative, and I've removed my comments before posting but.. the RS model for the TT and A3 are just trim models, a cash grab by Audi.

But I stand by what I said, if you like it (whatever that it is) who's anyone on a forum to say don't enjoy it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> I wasn't going to go into this as it's just negative, and I've removed my comments before posting but.. the RS model for the TT and A3 are just trim models, a cash grab by Audi.
> 
> But I stand by what I said, if you like it (whatever that it is) who's anyone on a forum to say don't enjoy it.


I can understand you saying that the TTRS is overpriced (whether I agree or not), but I can't see how you can refer to it as 'just' a trim model/upgrade. A car with a "better trim" (than a lower model in the same range) doesn't normally have a completely different engine.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

From a manufacturing point of view it's what Audi view it as. It goes down the same production line as all the other trims in the range. By your description the TTS wouldn't be a trim model either when compared to a Diesel Sport model. They are practically identical, with just cosmetic trim changes "and the engine", just like other models in other ranges but not like other RSs.

The net of it is, it simply doesn't feel special or different. While one of the major problems with the RS has been looked at, it was never really fixed. The engine is it's soul, but it's heavy and you can feel the weight at the front end when driving. The 20t engine is soulless by comparison. Doesn't mean it's bad, it just lacks spirit, that something. The RS is just a faster TTS.

Adding bucket seats to the RS doesn't change the special feel, in fact previously I have Had Mk2 one with them and one without - without was better, but if you take them too far like in the QS on the mk1 you can make it even worse.! I guess the demand just wasn't there,


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I think the purchase of a TTRS needs to be completely an emotive one. I'm sure there are others like me that look at the price difference between the TTS and the TTRS trying to justify the gap with man maths! It actually seems to be wider used than new, which has been a little disheartening as I was looking at a possible upgrade in the future. And running costs are similar too!

What's the reality on the road? I'm sure a well driven TTS will keep with an averagely driven TTRS, no problem. We all know the TTRS is quicker in a straight line, but the more discerning UK buyer is much more likely to be using the car enthusiastically on roads that are anything other than straight! Unless you take the law into your own hands completely, I really can't see a handling or time advantage.

But the RS has more to offer. It looks more purposeful than a TTS; it actually looks like a licence abuser standing still! The sound track is the one key area I lust over. Having had naturally aspirated BMW 6-cylinder engines in the past, this plays a major part in the enjoyment of the car from the moment the engine starts (I'd always leave the door open!). Do I need 0-60 in under 4 seconds? Nope but no-one 'needs' it under 5 either.

I won't bang on about prices, platforms and repackaging because it's been done to death already. Getting something with similar/a bit better performance is going to cost about the same or more, so it's well positioned. The obvious competitors are M2 and Cayman/Boxter, neither offering the same package a TT does. For many the premium for the look, the performance and character are a reason to entertain the man maths at least. For me a TTS offers much of what the TTRS does in a much more subtle frock, and it's enough to have plenty of fun.

RS works for Audi and people obviously love them. We could accuse Audi of market tampering by limiting orders and numbers, but this sort of play is performed by many marques. Ultimately the entire TT range is going to be dropped once the orders slow down to make it non-viable to continue, but I don't think the RS will be canned beforehand.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ChesterUk,
Times like these. I wish we had a like comment system here.

Excellent comment. Wont dare to add anything myself.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Ddave said:


> credy68 said:
> 
> 
> > Ddave said:
> ...


im the one with the green eyes now looking at all those performance tts you've owned :roll:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I wasn't going to go into this as it's just negative, and I've removed my comments before posting but.. the RS model for the TT and A3 are just trim models, a cash grab by Audi.


I suspect this could be said of most top models of almost any main stream marque. A Sierra Sapphire Cosworth differs little from the lesser models in the range, other than some plastic bits, a trim change and it's engine. But even that engine is based upon a motor already in the range, so its just a head, turbo and some internals!

The TT range is a group of unique models with even the lowliest specification cars being special. Its true that any TT can be made to look just like an RS with trim changes, and a TTS can even be as quick as an RS with some simple tuning. But it could also be argued that a TTS is not that much different to a top specification 2.0 quattro and that this car is probably the best car in the whole TT range.

For me the TTRS is all about the engine and to be totally honest if the car didn't have "that Engine" I would not have bought a TT, I'd be in a less practical Porsche, F-Type or an RS5!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

credy68 said:


> just been messing about on carwow trying to get quotes on a new rs and says no longer able to order from factory is this the end of the tt?


Just had a look on carwow and it seems to be working. At what point did you get the 'no longer available' message? I stopped short of actually getting quotes, but I would have thought a message would have popped up at the beginning if not available. I could select Standard, Sport Edition or Vorsprung, which is interesting as I could only seem to select Standard or Sport on the Audi UK configurator.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have recent quotes, nearly 15%


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> I have recent quotes, nearly 15%


They must like you! (or not like me!) Done a few quotes earlier on carwow, best of them coming out at 8.9%


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

I think this was just a carwow issue. I am considering a new TT and logged in at the beginning of May and my previous offers were all showing as expired , the reason being that Audi had discontinued the TT. This was for an S=line rather than RS so I think they had got this wrong across the board.

I did query this with carwow and they emailed me today saying they had rectified the issue and to expect 5 new offers ... which are now coming through


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

5 responses, lowest was 10.1% best 15%.
Says expired on the offers now. Not sure if thats time based or it means sold.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

I think the fact that you can get discounts like this proves my earlier point re Audi pricing. You can find "discounts" on the RS, if you look..
The RS has just become a slightly higher performance TTs. IMO it has little to offer, mind you, I moved to another German brand as I felt it offered far better "bang for buck". Each to their own I spose. :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Come on then Dave, don't keep us in suspenders


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Ddave said:


> I think the fact that you can get discounts like this proves my earlier point re Audi pricing. You can find "discounts" on the RS, if you look..
> The RS has just become a slightly higher performance TTs. IMO it has little to offer, mind you, I moved to another German brand as I felt it offered far better "bang for buck". Each to their own I spose. :wink:


I think it's more proof that we're in a pandemic and pending global recession, and Audi aren't so keen to discount their cars as heavily in normal times.

For sure, other marques offer better value. The M2 and M4 offered more for the money when I was looking with >20% discount immediately on offer along with much better finance rates. I had to settle for a mere 9-10% discount on the RS. If the M2 Comp had come in X-drive it would have been a much harder decision.

Golf R still best bang/buck for performance, I do like the BMWs but depreciation on them now is pretty brutal, my 335d for example lost 17k in 3 yrs vs 9k on the R. I'd certainly agree the RS was not a decision to be made on 'value'.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Discounts offered at least to me, were just as it was starting so nothing to do with pandemic.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Same here. I did look before too.


----------



## daverogers2001 (Jun 5, 2020)

ross_t_boss said:


> Ddave said:
> 
> 
> > I think the fact that you can get discounts like this proves my earlier point re Audi pricing. You can find "discounts" on the RS, if you look..
> ...


I managed to get £10K off a brand new TTRS Rag Top a couple of weeks ago! The dealers are prepared to discount their cars to get a deal from my experience!


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

denTTony said:


> I had offers on carwow for a new S-Line. This morning they are showing as expired and the car is saying discontinued and not available to order.
> 
> Audi on-line configurator and finance offers are still available .... but Audi and dealers are usually last to know anything lol


Dealers have advanced online access of build orders so not how they can be last to know .


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi are to blame solely for the low sales of the RS the end is not a surprise.

1. The fiasco with the aircon gas, which resulted in limited number of RS models (pre-spec'd) in 2016. Then delaying the updated RS till late 2017 when l finally collected mine. I was only able to spec my own RS mid 2017 l tried in 2016 and Audi refused to take my order

2. They had to stop sales yet again for comply with WLTP!

It's baffles how VAG could have been so complacent.

If you stop sales of a car TWICE how does Audi expect it to sell well?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the demand was never there, so stopping the production wasn't a problem many faced.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

I went around a few dealerships yesterday and noticed Farnborough Audi were doing some very good discounts on their new stock cars. Over 10% in some cases.


----------

